# Graupner 'Fuchs' - help?



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I've just bid for - and been successful -for a Graupner 'Fuchs' off e-bay.

The scale is 1/40th - anyone any idea where I can get additional fittings to enhance what is a basic boat but one that lends itself to some enhancement?

Also, in terms of paint, are matt satins better?

Jonty


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jonty

Send Colin(Trawlercook)a PM hes very helpfull in that line


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Ta,

I will!

Jonty


----------

